# History on Born Losers Figures?



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Anybody know the history on the Born Losers figure kits? I know thery are rare, I have all 3 (Katrina messed up the instructions, but I should be able to muddle through them. I was wondering if they are worth more built and painted or as unassembled kit?

Thanks
JAke


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They were originally made in 1961 by Park Plastics,and are the only kits they ever released, Napoleon Castro and Hitler ...a fourth kit Caesar was to be added to the list but because of poor sales he was given the thumbs down...
A Mexican company repopped them in the late1980s'...
I've got the repops and they are fun kits...
The only MIB I've got is Hitler...















...And like most Model kits...They are worth more if they are still MIB...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

jbgroby said:


> Anybody know the history on the Born Losers histroy, I know thery are rare, I have all 3 (Katrina messed up the instructions, but I should be able to muddle through them. I was wondering if they ae worth more built and painted or as unassembled kit?
> 
> Thanks
> JAke


Here are three styrene reissues that built and painted up and sold on ebay little over two years ago that sold for give or take alittle over 400.00


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Would anyone happen to have a set of the instructions they could copy? I think I can do it I'd just like a back up plan for the placements of the partsd. the photo is a big help, though.

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

jbgroby said:


> Would anyone happen to have a set of the instructions they could copy? I think I can do it I'd just like a back up plan for the placements of the partsd. the photo is a big help, though.
> 
> Thanks
> Jake



*Id be happy to copy them for you just send me an E-mail with your address...the history of the Born losers kits are as follows:

They were created by Parks plastics, which primarily made products such as waste plastic baskets, and I believe they are based in New Jersey..during the kit phase in the early 60's they decided to branch out into the parody historical figure kit market..they released these three kits of Napoleon, Hitler, and castro ...and they released them in 1961..

The molds languished in storage for 28 years...until a long island collector out of curiosity, contacted them to see if they still had the molds..Parks confirmed that they did, and immediately offered to sell them to him..He purchased them and had a run made in 1989, and they were adverstised in Fine scale modeler..they came out in plain white boxes...I built the hitler and castro, and my napoleon is still in the white box, unbuilt...They were injection molded here in the USA..*

Z


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Z,

Pm sent.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Here are three styrene reissues that built and painted up and sold on ebay little over two years ago that sold for give or take alittle over 400.00


I bought the reissue Hitler.Don`t have any interest in the others or to own originals.Well done though.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> I bought the reissue Hitler.Don`t have any interest in the others or to own originals.Well done though.


Thanks


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work and good to see them all together, as Parks probably intended, but how come the Bride of Frankenstein has been added to the losing threesome?!?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to Gerry-Lynn I have all 3 reissues. Thanks again my friend!:wave:
I have the Hitler figure and some base parts that are original and I'll be using them in his buildup. I can't decide between the 3 of them- they're all great kits as far as I'm concerned. I love all the cool little details!

Chris.


----------

